# Mazda 6 v Mondeo



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

after narrowing down my options for a new taxi, i was pretty much settled on a Mondeo 2.0 TDCi, with the 1.6 Focus TDCi estate as a back up option

saw a Mazda 6 diesel on autotrader yesterday for 3995, and after putting money in place to attempt to get the next car, realised today it was gone, doesnt matter too much as im sure another will be along somewhen.

which is better though? do they not share engines now? as the emissions is slightly higher on the Mazda, so is 135 a year VED, the mondeo is 120

MPG is slightly better on the Mondeo too

so, still Mondeo?


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Not that l'm biased,but yeah,still Mondeo. Newcastle is full of Mondy taxis and l think l've seen about 3 Mazdas, think that must mean something.


----------



## Hardsworth (Apr 12, 2012)

If you were going for looks then I would have said the 6 but if its for a taxi the mpg would be the clincher


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

herbiedacious said:


> Not that l'm biased,but yeah,still Mondeo. Newcastle is full of Mondy taxis and l think l've seen about 3 Mazdas, think that must mean something.


It means mondeos are ten a penny that's all. The 6 is a better car in every way, I can speak from experience I've had 3 mondeos and 1 mazda 6, wouldn't look twice at a mondeo now. The only down side is parts are dearer and the mpg is slightly worse.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

bidderman1969 said:


> which is better though? do they not share engines now?


6 without a doubt, it's Mazdas own MZRCD engine, nothing to do with the PSA unit in the Ford.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Ford all the way. lets face it they are proven rep mobiles, and are cheap to fix IF they require it


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Dixondmn said:


> Ford all the way. lets face it they are proven rep mobiles, and are cheap to fix *WHEN *they require it


EFA there, the injectors, DMF and DPF are all ticking time bombs with the tdci. I rejected my first one as not fit for cause as there was a constant misfire at 1250rpm, Ford had it longer than I did in the 6 months we had it.


----------



## Justa (Oct 23, 2008)

didn't Mazda have big problems with there DPF's though ?


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

Justa said:


> didn't Mazda have big problems with there DPF's though ?


If it's going for £3995 then it'll be pre face-lift, non DPF


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Only if they're not run for a while to force a regen. Stop start driving is problematic for anything with a dpf, hence the reason both mine and swmbos have been removed.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

gordonpuk said:


> If it's going for £3995 then it'll be pre face-lift, non DPF


Got a link? My 2006 has a dpf.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

bigmc said:


> EFA there, the injectors, DMF and DPF are all ticking time bombs with the tdci. I rejected my first one as not fit for cause as there was a constant misfire at 1250rpm, Ford had it longer than I did in the 6 months we had it.


This is a worry for me


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I've had both engines, the 115 and the 130, the difference is the variable vane turbo on the 130. The 115 we had was a 4 month old ex-demo with <10K miles on the clock (this was the one that we rejected).


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Is there any differences in the 1.8 TDCi and 2.0 TDCi units?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

The mk3 only had the 2.0tdci or the 2.0tddi afaik, the new mondeo has the 1.8 16v tdci unit in though.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Out of those 2 the Mazda for me, having said that I drove a Saab 9-3 today and liked that. We have a focus 1.6 tdci that will be going back to the lease company soon, not sure if it will be in budget though. They have a habit of wanting too much for them though.


----------



## evil kegs (Jan 11, 2012)

i am a massive ford fan and was in the taxi trade for years running a small fleet of cars and as much as it pains me i would pick the mazda 6 great reliability going by a couple of friends who run them as taxis


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Ifits a taxi, all cabbies round here run vectra's or skoda octavia's. From the 2 main firms i would sat the vectra and octavias make up 95% of their fleets ... Both fleets are 100+ cars


----------



## jag1 (Jan 24, 2010)

Mondeo best all round


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Got the TDCi engine in the Smax and no issues at all in a year and 45k. 2 litre 138 model. Guess I'm lucky!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Wow, closer than I imagined the poll would be. Have to admit, I'm leaning towards the Mazda purely for Jap reliability 

Thanks for all the input so far guys, much appreciated


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

bigmc said:


> Got a link? My 2006 has a dpf.


And it's a pre face-lift?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

No sorry it's the mk1.5, my mistake.


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

bigmc said:


> No sorry it's the mk1.5, my mistake.


I still think it's a really nice, much looked over car.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

gordonpuk said:


> I still think it's a really nice, much looked over car.


I agree,as above wouldn't look twice at a mondeo now unless it was the new titanium sport eco boost.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

well, like i say, im now swayed towards the 6.............

anyone know of one around, 4000 tops? has to be a trade so i can do a deal, think i now have to be poised on autotrader constantly now, only seen one in my price range, but its gone now


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I would go with the Mazda.

Mazda are known for their quality whilst Ford are not.

Every Ford driver I know(which is a lot) seems to have endless problems and still feel the need to stay loyal and buy again.

Really odd scenario that confuses me.


----------



## mrbloke (Oct 13, 2010)

Don't expect to get anywhere near the claimed MPG for the ford. Mine is about 7mpg lower than stated with good mix of motorway and local roads.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

For what you'll be using it for why not follow what other cabbies have? Not sure what the most popular cars are but don't remember seeing many Mazdas. Surely reliability coupled with sensible running costs are top of the list? FWIW the last 3 cars I've run (Vectra, Saab 93 and the smax) have covered 230k over the last 6 years without any major headaches which I guess is down to regular servicing. None have been expensive to run either, the exception being tyre costs on the Ford at c. £200 a tyre.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

AndyC said:


> For what you'll be using it for why not follow what other cabbies have? Not sure what the most popular cars are but don't remember seeing many Mazdas. Surely reliability coupled with sensible running costs are top of the list? FWIW the last 3 cars I've run (Vectra, Saab 93 and the smax) have covered 230k over the last 6 years without any major headaches which I guess is down to regular servicing. None have been expensive to run either, the exception being tyre costs on the Ford at c. £200 a tyre.


a few people have said this, and as another taxi driver said, i shall be spending a lot of time in the car for (maybe/hopefully) the next 6 years, so i have to enjoy it and find it comfortable as well as happy with the costs of running it, and i have to say i was going to plump for the Mondeo, but if i can get a 6 for what i want, they i will probably go for it, i expect the Mody will be second and the Focus 3rd


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

and the poll is............................

50:50

:lol:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

i see Mazda just nudged it.

nearly there........

http://www2.autotrader.co.uk/classi...age/18/radius/1500/postcode/gu322he?logcode=p


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

this worth a punt?

http://www2.autotrader.co.uk/classi...page/1/postcode/gu322he/radius/1500?logcode=p


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

bidderman1969 said:


> This is a worry for me


Scare story, frankly.

Yes, there are a number of examples of all of the above failing; BUT.

There are THOUSANDS upon THOUSANDS of Mondeos that have had no real issues whatsoever. The internet is a cruel mistress, so when 5 people on the same Mondeo forum have the same issue, it turns into a common fault with them - which is daft, really!

And as you've said, being a cabbie your dashboard will be the most stared at thing in the world. Every Mazda I have been in has felt inferior in quality and style to every other big-name competitor, bar none.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

also discovered that the mazda's dont have a spare wheel, which is a surprise


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

bidderman1969 said:


> also discovered that the mazda's dont have a spare wheel, which is a surprise


And a kick in the nads. Last thing you need is to have to write a night off because of a puncture, or have to guarantee you have to pay £100 for a tyre because to get it there you've got to fill it with stuff.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

needs a spare for the council test, believe it or not


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

And I take it one chucked in the boot won't suffice?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

er, no, lol


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

That'll be why there are lots of Mundanos and not many 6s then :lol:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

lol, probably


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

damn, now stumbled on this...........

http://www2.autotrader.co.uk/classi...age/13/postcode/gu322he/radius/1500?logcode=p


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

bidderman1969 said:


> damn, now stumbled on this...........
> 
> http://www2.autotrader.co.uk/classi...age/13/postcode/gu322he/radius/1500?logcode=p


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

mondeo everytime.


----------



## robsonj (Apr 14, 2007)

get a volvo s60 , they make a brilliant taxi , im a taxi driver and have done 40k 9nmine in the last year , its hardly missed a beat


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

robsonj said:


> get a volvo s60 , they make a brilliant taxi , im a taxi driver and have done 40k 9nmine in the last year , its hardly missed a beat


How costly is it to run? What mileage did you get it at? Secondhand?


----------



## Tisgreen (May 18, 2012)

I would avoid the citroen .....prob a great engine....... but the rest of it will fall apart...

All those electronics to go wrong...

When I lived in the UK I had a peugeot...great engine but the electrics were shocking ( get it?)

Citroen and Peugeot used to share of technology

My first car I had in Oz was a Mazda 6 great car....did have a spare wheel! was the 2.3 version... I did read they were a bit picky on clutches..... mine had to have a sterring rack too....cant remember why....

My opinion is stick with a Mondeo.... all the other taxi drivers cant be wrong


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

That c5 looks a bargin, it will be comfy and have enough space for passengers.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

robsonj said:


> get a volvo s60 , they make a brilliant taxi , im a taxi driver and have done 40k 9nmine in the last year , its hardly missed a beat


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2004-VOLV...omobiles_UK&hash=item2a1e444e58#ht_500wt_1413 Slightly older perhaps, but not even run in yet!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

dew1911 said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2004-VOLV...omobiles_UK&hash=item2a1e444e58#ht_500wt_1413 Slightly older perhaps, but not even run in yet!


bit more than 4 years old...........


----------



## carlust (Jun 2, 2012)

I would not look what the fleets of taxi firms have as it is not relevant in my opinion... they look at the best leasing options and the best for their pocket... as those cars will be renewed after x amount of time.

As you are going to spend a lot of time in the car I would check the driving position first...(I do about 50.000miles in a year and I am not a taxi driver or a delivery person but I noticed in some cars I had had to change them due to the driving position annoying my back) then the reliability in surveys etc... 
I would avoid french cars
Although I have not driven one ... I would go for the Mazda 6
Mondeo's are meant to be dry on the ride feeling quite firm. This was the feedback I got when I was looking for a diesel car and every person who had a Mondeo was saying the ride was firm, good for inspired driving but not good for trips.

The swedish cars though ... have superior seats ... my saab and a couple of volvo's I have been in just loved it.


----------



## carlust (Jun 2, 2012)

bidderman1969 said:


> also discovered that the mazda's dont have a spare wheel, which is a surprise


From what I read the space for the wheel is there ... just does not have one.
So you can always buy a spare tyre and stick it in the space.

http://www.autocar.co.uk/node/17109
http://www.rac.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?13274-Emergency-spare-wheel


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

can anyone clear up the fact that 2008 2.0 or/and 1.8's TDCi's are cambelt or chain driven?

seems to be conflicting stories everywhere


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I thought they were belt driven ?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Me too, but then I was told they were chain driven, lol


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

http://www.eurocarparts.com/ecp/c/F...350848005de3b363fb8393e351e4e4d0784693&000332

Looks like a belt to me, thats based on one of our fleet cars - 2.0 TDCi KM58XZF, i've had a look at its history and it doesn't show a belt change has been carried out on one of Mondeo's, but it could be something like 125k or 5 years .....


----------



## carlust (Jun 2, 2012)

This lists some engines ... apparently 2.0TDCi has cam belt

http://www.honestjohn.co.uk/forum/post/index.htm?t=52025


----------



## carlust (Jun 2, 2012)

This should give you more lists of the engines  
It has the 1.8 and the 2.0 specs.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ford_Duratorq_engine

All assuming you are going for a MK4 mondeo after '07 model


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

I guess like most things in life, you need to feel good about your car, looks wise the 6 wins it hands down, someone stated the dashboard was not that good in the 6, well most of my mates at work commented on how good the dash was, uncluttered unlike the fords.
Mazda is better handling as well, most reviews comment on that factor.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

carlust said:


> This lists some engines ... apparently 2.0TDCi has cam belt
> 
> http://www.honestjohn.co.uk/forum/post/index.htm?t=52025


That lists these.....
Ford: Ka and Fiesta pushrod 1.3, Ka and Fiesta ohc 1.3, Ka 1.6, New Focus 1.6 100ps, C-Max 1.6 100ps and 1.8 125ps, all Mondeo 2001 - 2006, all Mondeo V6s, Mondeo 2.0 litre 4 cylinder petrol engines from 2007 including SCTI 200 and 240, Galaxy 2.3 and V6.

Can't see the diesel in there 

Edit; I'm confusing myself, lol, so a cambelt it is then by the look of it



carlust said:


> This should give you more lists of the engines
> It has the 1.8 and the 2.0 specs.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ford_Duratorq_engine
> 
> All assuming you are going for a MK4 mondeo after '07 model


Yes, 08 onwards


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

So is there any major differences between the 1.8 & 2.0 TDCi Mondeo's, engine wise? Apart from economy and road tax?


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

Power...


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

So not a different type of engine/code then


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

Dont know.

You also find the 1.8 is less fuel efficient and cost more on road tax than the 2.0.
Check it. Emission are 154 for 1.8, 139 for 2.0
2010 facelifted models, 2.0, 129


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Could you not squeeze a 2.2 out of a Mondeo (weren't just in ST TDCi's)?


----------

